

Show HN: RestfulGit – Open-source restful API for accessing Git data - rajivm
https://github.com/hulu/restfulgit

======
baolei
I'm already a user of it. It's really nice and convenient.

------
Diamons
So this is by Hulu? That's really interesting.

~~~
rajivm
Yeah -- it's a side project I built and deployed internally that's gotten
usage in a variety of scenarios (Git tools, deployment processes, etc.).
There's some more info on our blog at
[http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2013/09/09/restfulgit-an-open-
sour...](http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2013/09/09/restfulgit-an-open-source-web-
service-for-accessing-git-data/).

